# MLK weekend (help a teacher out)



## easyrider16 (Sep 28, 2020)

Park City is a good bet. Also check oit Heavenly, Whistler, Banff, or Vail.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

easyrider16 said:


> Park City is a good bet. Also check oit Heavenly, Whistler, Banff, or Vail.


Thanks! Any suggestions on where to stay? I'd like to be close to the mountain so my wife could join me for lunch but I want her to be able to get down to the city without too much trouble. (referring to Park City)


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

For what you are looking for, strike Banff off the list. None of the three hills in the area ( Lake Louis, Sunshine & Norquay) are actually in Banff. Pretty town, but no ski hills there.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Oldman said:


> For what you are looking for, strike Banff off the list. None of the three hills in the area ( Lake Louis, Sunshine & Norquay) are actually in Banff. Pretty town, but no ski hills there.


We actually had a trip planned to Banff for April 2020... but I'm sure you can figure out what happened to that trip lol


----------



## easyrider16 (Sep 28, 2020)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Thanks! Any suggestions on where to stay? I'd like to be close to the mountain so my wife could join me for lunch but I want her to be able to get down to the city without too much trouble. (referring to Park City)


The nice thing about Park City is that there's a lift that provides direct access to the mountain from the town's main street. I'm not sure of specifics but I'm betting you can find a place in town within walking distance of that lift.

As for Banff, you can catch a bus from Banff town to the different ski areas, and Banff itself is a charming little town to explore, and can be done on foot. I'm not sure there's a whole lot to do if you don't ski or hike though. Park City is probably a better bet for a preggo wife.


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

Where do you currently live?

We did a week-long trip to Alberta/BC two Winters ago (2 travel days, 5 days of riding). Easy flight to Calgary, then rented an AWD car. We stayed at the AMAZING Canadian hostel system whenever posssible. Rode 1 day Lake Louise, 1 day Kicking Horse, 2 days Revelstoke, 1 day Banff. For the non-skier, there's tons to entertain in the town of Banff.

Currently have a 5-day Whistler/Blackcomb trip (2 travel days, 3 days of riding) planned for mid-January. Again, it seems that there would be much to entertain the non-skier here.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

I’d put a vote in for Crested Butte Colorado, very fun mountain town with the resort less then 5 minutes away.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Crested Butte really does look like what we might be after but for a 4 day trip seems like it would be hard to maximize time there.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Crested Butte really does look like what we might be after but for a 4 day trip seems like it would be hard to maximize time there.


My 2 cents are if you can fly to gunnison you’ll be great, that can add a bit of cost but help you maximize your time


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Telluride is probably better for what you want than Crested Butte. The gondola that runs from town to the base area in Mountain Village is free. You could stay in either spot. Lots to do in the area for non skiers. The only problem with Telluride is that it is more remote than Crested Butte. A lot less crowded too though. Most people fly into Montrose and either rent a car or take a shuttle. It's about an hour from the airport. You can also fly into the airport at Telluride but it costs more. Plus if you got a place with a kitchen, it is way cheaper to pickup groceries in Montrose. MLK weekend will be one of the busier weekends of the season for the ski area, but that is true of any place in the US.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Just hit up park city. Hour from the airport tops if that... The town is right by the resort. Easy to meet for lunch. Otherwise copper mountain in CO is nice. The whole resort has a cool hang out area. As for town nearest would be Frisco which is super cool little mountain town about 15 min from mountain and free shuttle available.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Dude, just come hang out at Jay! Why spend all that time running around at the airports etc? Come play in the snowww!


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

ridethecliche said:


> Dude, just come hang out at Jay! Why spend all that time running around at the airports etc? Come play in the snowww!


And just what exactly is his pregnant wife going to do in Jay? Did you read what the OP is looking for?


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Oldman said:


> And just what exactly is his pregnant wife going to do in Jay? Did you read what the OP is looking for?


Indoor water parks got a nice lazy river…


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Elevation212 said:


> Indoor water parks got a nice lazy river…


yea a UTI is just what she needs…


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> yea a UTI is just what she needs…


gross.....never had that lazy river pleasure


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Oldman said:


> And just what exactly is his pregnant wife going to do in Jay? Did you read what the OP is looking for?


There's a ton to do in town. She could get a massage every damn day for the cost of travel for both of them out west.

I'm also just giving Davey shit because we've been talking about riding together for a year now.


----------

